# Nice Smart repair vid



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

A decent result and a belting shine on that motor.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

That is a good video - personally had no idea what a "smart" repair was!

Dude has skills and makes a good vid


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great video and looks an excellent result :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Lovely work that. Not many would have sheeted the whole car. Quicker than I thought too, he's commented it took about 2hrs.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Watched that myself last night and was impressed. They are relatively near me and I need a smart repair done so i'm looking to give them a call.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Anybody notice the orange peel original paint? I guess this is the norm now


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah he trained me many years ago! Great guy and has a high standard of work.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A top job done there looks good.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Amazing amount of prep/masking/marquee etc goes into it.


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

That is is a great vid. Some quality work, a good advert for his business!
With water based paints orange peel is pretty bad especially on darker colours.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Waka said:


> That is is a great vid. Some quality work, a good advert for his business!
> With water based paints orange peel is pretty bad especially on darker colours.


It's not the waterbase than effects orange peel it's the application of the clear coat


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

SamD said:


> It's not the waterbase than effects orange peel it's the application of the clear coat


I did wonder after reading that somewhere how flat sanding cures orange peel.
So clear coat is the problem? Is that water based too?


----------

